# Johnson beach sat am



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Matt C and I have been playing around with some new fishing line called Gliss. Low diameter line similar to braid yet different,the main feature being some really long casts are easy with this stuff. How ever knots and durability are questionable. All we've caught lately are small whiting, flounder and jacks.So Matt tossed out a small piece of hard tail hoping something powerful enough to test line strength and knots would grab it.
line and knots held up well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty lil Shark! 

That line is pretty awesome stuff. Matt brought some in one night.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like it passed , nice shark.


----------



## FishOn101 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep....looks like a Pass....


----------

